# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > آموزش: راهنمای نصب Stimulsoft Reports.Ultimate 2012.1 Trial

## vapa_71

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 

خیلی ها با نصب* کامل*  این نرم افزار قوی و عالی مشکل دارن من این راهنمای نصب رو با توجه به راهنمای نصبی که داخل خود نرم افزار هست درست کردم فقط فارسیش شده که دوستانی که با انگلیسی مشکل دارن بتونن راحتر این نرم افزار رو نصب کنن

----------


## vapa_71

اگه با این مشکلتون حل نشد بگین به صورت فیلم بذارم

----------


## setareh2013

> اگه با این مشکلتون حل نشد بگین به صورت فیلم بذارم


من همه این کارها که گفتید رو انجام دادم ولی در صفحه command prompt  همش پیغام fail  میده .
اگه لطف کنید فیلمشو بذارید ممنون میشم .

----------


## vapa_71

اینم به صورت فیلم ببخشید اگه حجمش زیاده
نکته ای که هست باید توی command prompt و اون دوتا قایل متنی تایپ صحیح دستورات رو انجام بدید

اینم لینک آموزش تصویری

http://s1.picofile.com/file/76605835...ure_2.mp4.html

----------


## tara1367

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
> 
> خیلی ها با نصب* کامل* این نرم افزار قوی و عالی مشکل دارن من این راهنمای نصب رو با توجه به راهنمای نصبی که داخل خود نرم افزار هست درست کردم فقط فارسیش شده که دوستانی که با انگلیسی مشکل دارن بتونن راحتر این نرم افزار رو نصب کنن


 

واقعا ممنون خدا خيرتون بده من خيلي دنبال اين نرم افزار بودم مرسي

----------


## vapa_71

دوستان برای اینکه بتونین مشکل نمایش DEMO رو حل کنین بهتره از آدرسی که واسه دانلود قرار دادم استفاده کنید چون مطمئن هست و فایلاش کامله

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> من همه این کارها که گفتید رو انجام دادم ولی در صفحه command prompt  همش پیغام fail  میده .
> اگه لطف کنید فیلمشو بذارید ممنون میشم .


باید Command Prompt رو به صورت Run as Administrator اجرا کنید.

----------


## vapa_71

دوستان توی آموزش گفتم بازم میگم 3 - 4 تا مورد هست باید رعایت کنید
1- حتما اینترنت قطع باشه
2- باید Command Prompt رو به صورت Run as Administrator اجرا کنید.
3- داخل Command Prompt دستورات رو به صورت صحیح تایپ کنید
4- اون 2 تا فایل تکست inestall و uninstall  رو هم به درستی ایجاد کنید

----------


## samanfm

سلام دوستان 
من در نصب این نرم افزار مشکلی نداشتم اما زمانی که کرک کردنم طبق دستورالعمل رو انجام میدم درست نصب میشه و dll هارو صحیح نصب میکنه...زمانی که ویژوال استودیو رو باز میکنم و میخو ام کنترل های stimul را در پروژه ی ASP.NET خود بکشم و بندازم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته و هیچ تگی رو صفحم نمیاد... لازم به ذکر که قبل از PATCH کردن امتحان کردم کار میکنه ولی بعدش این اتفاق میفته . ممنون میشم دوستان کمک کنید خیلی بهش احتیاج دارم...مرسی

البته من از ورژن 2012 استفاده میکنم اگه ورژن پایین تر ولی مطمئن تر وجود داره لطفا معرفی کنید .

----------


## pcseven

Readme.zip


> دوستان توی آموزش گفتم بازم میگم 3 - 4 تا مورد هست باید رعایت کنید
> 1- حتما اینترنت قطع باشه
> 2- باید Command Prompt رو به صورت Run as Administrator اجرا کنید.
> 3- داخل Command Prompt دستورات رو به صورت صحیح تایپ کنید
> 4- اون 2 تا فایل تکست inestall و uninstall  رو هم به درستی ایجاد کنید


لطفاً صحیح اطلاع رسانی فرمایید
در راهنمای نصب و پچ Stimulsoft Reports Ultimate 2012 اصلاً اسمی از اینترنت نیامده و متصل بودن یا نبودن تأثیری ندارد.
مکانیزم نصب و پچ را اگر بررسی کنید می بینید که یک سری اسمبلی در مسیر مشخصی کپی شده و سپس در GAC* رجیستر می شوند. 
کاری که بعد از نصب انجام می دهید اینست که فایلهای رجیستر شده در GAC* را Uninstall کرده، فایلهای کرک شده را جایگزین فایلهای اصلی می کنید و سپس فایلهای جدید را در GAC* مجدداً Install می کنید.
نقش اینترنت این وسط چیست؟

------------------------------------
* *G*lobal *A*ssembly *C*ache

----------


## vapa_71

> Readme.zip
> 
> لطفاً صحیح اطلاع رسانی فرمایید
> در راهنمای نصب و پچ Stimulsoft Reports Ultimate 2012 اصلاً اسمی از اینترنت نیامده و متصل بودن یا نبودن تأثیری ندارد.
> مکانیزم نصب و پچ را اگر بررسی کنید می بینید که یک سری اسمبلی در مسیر مشخصی کپی شده و سپس در GAC* رجیستر می شوند. 
> کاری که بعد از نصب انجام می دهید اینست که فایلهای رجیستر شده در GAC* را Uninstall کرده، فایلهای کرک شده را جایگزین فایلهای اصلی می کنید و سپس فایلهای جدید را در GAC* مجدداً Install می کنید.
> نقش اینترنت این وسط چیست؟
> 
> ------------------------------------
> * *G*lobal *A*ssembly *C*ache


ممنون از اطلاع رسانی شما
اما شخصا این مورد رو تجربه کردم و چندین مورد رو هم برخورد کردم که با قطع کردن اینترنت مشکل حل شده
حالا گیریم که اصلا حرف من اشتباه قطع شدن اینترنت چه مشکلی پیش میاره ؟ شما قطع نکن دوست عزیز دعوا نداریم که
بازم ممنون

----------


## vapa_71

> سلام دوستان 
> من در نصب این نرم افزار مشکلی نداشتم اما زمانی که کرک کردنم طبق دستورالعمل رو انجام میدم درست نصب میشه و dll هارو صحیح نصب میکنه...زمانی که ویژوال استودیو رو باز میکنم و میخو ام کنترل های stimul را در پروژه ی ASP.NET خود بکشم و بندازم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته و هیچ تگی رو صفحم نمیاد... لازم به ذکر که قبل از PATCH کردن امتحان کردم کار میکنه ولی بعدش این اتفاق میفته . ممنون میشم دوستان کمک کنید خیلی بهش احتیاج دارم...مرسی
> 
> البته من از ورژن 2012 استفاده میکنم اگه ورژن پایین تر ولی مطمئن تر وجود داره لطفا معرفی کنید .


در این مورد من اطلاع زیادی ندارم اما فکر میکنم اگه 1 بار کنترل ها رو پاک کنید و دستی به برنامه اضافه کنید مشکل حل میشه

----------


## java_365

خیلی ممنونم دستتون درد نکنه واقعا عالی بود مشکلم رو حل کردین  :تشویق:  

دوستان کسی آموزش ویدیویی خوبی در مورد گزارش گیری داره ؟ اگه کسی میتونه لطفا لینک قرار بده خیلی گشتم اما چیزی خیلی خوبی پیدا نکردم

----------


## java_365

> Readme.zip
> 
> لطفاً صحیح اطلاع رسانی فرمایید
> در راهنمای نصب و پچ Stimulsoft Reports Ultimate 2012 اصلاً اسمی از اینترنت نیامده و متصل بودن یا نبودن تأثیری ندارد.
> مکانیزم نصب و پچ را اگر بررسی کنید می بینید که یک سری اسمبلی در مسیر مشخصی کپی شده و سپس در GAC* رجیستر می شوند. 
> کاری که بعد از نصب انجام می دهید اینست که فایلهای رجیستر شده در GAC* را Uninstall کرده، فایلهای کرک شده را جایگزین فایلهای اصلی می کنید و سپس فایلهای جدید را در GAC* مجدداً Install می کنید.
> نقش اینترنت این وسط چیست؟
> 
> ------------------------------------
> * *G*lobal *A*ssembly *C*ache


برادر ایشون این همه زحمت کشیدن آموزش به این خوبی قرار دادن مشکل من که حل شد . خوب نیست انقدر بد برخورد کنید . به جای خسته نباشید .....

----------


## pcseven

> برادر ایشون این همه زحمت کشیدن آموزش به این خوبی قرار دادن مشکل من که حل شد . خوب نیست انقدر بد برخورد کنید . به جای خسته نباشید .....


کدام برخورد بد؟ خسته نباشند. 




> ممنون از اطلاع رسانی شما
> اما شخصا این مورد رو تجربه کردم و چندین مورد رو هم برخورد کردم که با قطع کردن اینترنت مشکل حل شده
> حالا گیریم که اصلا حرف من اشتباه قطع شدن اینترنت چه مشکلی پیش میاره ؟ شما قطع نکن دوست عزیز دعوا نداریم که
> بازم ممنون


نمیدانم چرا احساس کردید جملات من لحن دعوا دارد. بنده فقط عرض کردم وقتی ارائه دهنده Patch این نرم افزار، روش را صراحتاً بیان کرده (برای سندیت بیشتر فایل Readme را هم پیوست کردم)، چرا ما کاسه داغتر از آش شویم؟
من این نرم افزار را دست کم روی 5 رایانه نصب کردم و همین روش را به بیش از یکصد دانشجو (که پروژه عملی با استفاده از Stimulsoft داشتند) آموزش دادم و تا کنون حتی 1 مورد از ایشان هم مشکلی که ناشی از اتصال به اینترنت باشد را گزارش نکرده اند.

خوبست کمی منصف و انتقاد پذیر باشیم.

----------


## vapa_71

> کدام برخورد بد؟ خسته نباشند. 
> 
> 
> نمیدانم چرا احساس کردید جملات من لحن دعوا دارد. بنده فقط عرض کردم وقتی ارائه دهنده Patch این نرم افزار، روش را صراحتاً بیان کرده (برای سندیت بیشتر فایل Readme را هم پیوست کردم)، چرا ما کاسه داغتر از آش شویم؟
> من این نرم افزار را دست کم روی 5 رایانه نصب کردم و همین *روش را به بیش از یکصد دانشجو* (که پروژه عملی با استفاده از Stimulsoft داشتند) آموزش دادم و تا کنون حتی 1 مورد از ایشان هم مشکلی که ناشی از اتصال به اینترنت باشد را گزارش نکرده اند.
> 
> خوبست کمی منصف و انتقاد پذیر باشیم.


من که تشکر کردم از اطلاع رسانی جناب عالی و البته عرض کردم که مشکل شخصیه خودم هم بوده و وقتی پیگیری کردم یکی از دوستان همین سایت گفت که مشکل اینه و من هم تست کردم و مشکل هم حل شد تجربه شخصی بنده بود
اون قسمتی رو هم که برجسته کردم دلیل نمیشه خیلی ها که برنامه رو نصب میکنن اصلا اینترنت ندارن ! یا به نحوی در حال استفاده نیستن 
بازم تشکر میکنم و حرف دوستمون رو هم به دل نگیرید

----------


## samanfm

سلام دوستان من stimul رو کامل نصب کردم...فقط در designer آن در ویندوز 7  به مشکل خوردم...همش این ارور رو نشون میده زمانی که میخوام کوئری بنویسم یا تو dictionary بخوام datasource اضافه کنم ارور میده:

Message:
Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Source:
Stimulsoft.Report.Design

Stack Trace:
   at Stimulsoft.Report.Design.Editors.StiCodeEditor..ct  or()

کسی میدونه ایرادش کجاست؟؟ مرسی

----------


## Mahdad999

با سلام،
اگه ممکنه فایل های کرک رو بذارید، من از خود سایت دنلود کردم و دسترسی به این فایل ها ندارم!
دوم اینکه: این روش  و این فایل ها روی ورژن 2013.1 ultimate جواب میده؟

----------


## aliramazani

من آموزش کرک کردنش را دارم. انگلیسیه چیزی نفهمیدم. هر که فهمید بگه:

to installing this build you should copy all Retail DLLs files to Program Files\Stimulsoft Report.Ultimate 2013.1 Trial\Bin\. Then you have to update files in GAC

Please make following steps:
1. Update Stimulsoft assemblies in GAC by copy the DLL files into the windows/assembly folder (GAC)
2. Copy files to Bin folder in Stimulsoft installation in program files folder.
3. Update references in your projects.
4. Start the designer (ow whatever) exe file in the normal way

----------


## vapa_71

:متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## behnam-soft

سلام، دوستان من دقیقا طبق آموزشی که ارائه شده پیش رفتم و استیمول هم نصب کردم همینطور دی ال ال هاش رو هم طبق آموزش حذف و نصب کردم اما وقتی اون رو باز می کنم نوشته دمو پشت صفحش ظاهر میشه، چیکار کنم این مشکل برطرف بشه؟ متاسفانه خیلی هم وقت ندارم...ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## etemad113

> اگه با این مشکلتون حل نشد بگین به صورت فیلم بذارم


سلام
یک دنیا ازتون تشکر می کنم بابت فیلم 
موفق باشید

----------


## mehdi_talooki

salam , kheli mamnuna, 

<3

----------


## vapa_71

> سلام، دوستان من دقیقا طبق آموزشی که ارائه شده پیش رفتم و استیمول هم نصب کردم همینطور دی ال ال هاش رو هم طبق آموزش حذف و نصب کردم اما وقتی اون رو باز می کنم نوشته دمو پشت صفحش ظاهر میشه، چیکار کنم این مشکل برطرف بشه؟ متاسفانه خیلی هم وقت ندارم...ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنین.


سلام دوست عزیز شما فیلم َآموزش رو دانود و طبق مراحل جلو بری مشکلت حل میشه چند تا نکته هم توی *پست هشت* گفتم حتما در نظر بگیرین

----------


## vapa_71

من خودم روی 2013 انجام ندادم اما یکی از دوستان انگار انجام داده و مشکلش حل شده

----------


## spidera94

سلام با عرض سلام و خستع نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز  
من از وین ۸.۱ و ویژوال استودیو ۲۰۱۳ استفاده میکنم 
visual studio command prompt 
تو وین من نمیتونم پیدا کنم 
تشکر

----------


## vb341

دوستان توجه داشته باشن که حتما باید از command prompt  خود Vs  استفاده کنن  نه Command promp  ویندوز

----------


## f_g1348

> در این مورد من اطلاع زیادی ندارم اما فکر میکنم اگه 1 بار کنترل ها رو پاک کنید و دستی به برنامه اضافه کنید مشکل حل میشه


من هم مشکل دوستمون رو دارم که بعد از کرک کردن دیگر هیچ چیزی به صفح اضافه نمیشه .
چطور می تونم کنترل ها رو دوباره پاک کنم

----------


## alireza_g698

سلام.ممنون از آموزش
من تمام کار ها را درست انجا دادم 36 تا فایل اول پاک شد و بعد دوباره نصبشون کردن.ولی تصویر demo پشت برنامه از بین نمیره.لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## alireza_g698

> سلام، دوستان من دقیقا طبق آموزشی که ارائه شده پیش رفتم و استیمول هم نصب کردم همینطور دی ال ال هاش رو هم طبق آموزش حذف و نصب کردم اما وقتی اون رو باز می کنم نوشته دمو پشت صفحش ظاهر میشه، چیکار کنم این مشکل برطرف بشه؟ متاسفانه خیلی هم وقت ندارم...ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنین.


من هم همین مشکل را دارم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## alireza_g698

> سلام، دوستان من دقیقا طبق آموزشی که ارائه شده پیش رفتم و استیمول هم نصب کردم همینطور دی ال ال هاش رو هم طبق آموزش حذف و نصب کردم اما وقتی اون رو باز می کنم نوشته دمو پشت صفحش ظاهر میشه، چیکار کنم این مشکل برطرف بشه؟ متاسفانه خیلی هم وقت ندارم...ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنین.


من هم همین مشکل را دارم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## saebgh

با سلام
دوستان این فایل patch چرا اصلا تو فایل دانلودی نیست؟
چطور کرکش کنیم ما؟

----------


## rbn2013

سلام و خسته نباشین
من این استیمول اسفت رو که لینکشم تو فایل \ی دی اف آموزشتون هست دانلود کردم
من از ویژوال استودیو 2013 در سیستم عامل 8.1 استفاده میکنم
من این stimulsoft  رو نصب میکنم و وقتی تو \روژه میارمش نمیتونم مارد محیط دیزاینش بشم
یعنی اون مثلث کوچیک که بالای آیکون stireport هستش رو نمیاره
خواهشا مشکلشو بگین
بدجور گیر کردم

----------


## sm_1366

منم به شدت گیرم

----------


## peyman.okati002

سلام ببخشید لینک دانلود مشکل داره

----------

